# What does URL stand for?



## Androo (Jul 14, 2002)

what does url and html stand for? i've always wondered....


----------



## adambyte (Jul 14, 2002)

http://- hyper-text transfer protocol

.html- hyper-text markup language

oh no! I've forgotten what URL stands for!

Oh well... I just call them "addresses", anyway....


----------



## Androo (Jul 14, 2002)

After doing some research, i found out that url stands for Uniform Resource Locator. I can finally sleep at nite! Thanks!!!!


----------



## azosx (Jul 14, 2002)

Since the www- world wide web is as common as running water here in the U.S. anymore, how soon we are begining to forget and take for granted the technology that makes it all happen.

It's the same with cars.  How many dads now-a-days still rotate their tires, bleed the brakes, and change the oil?  What was once simple maintenance practices only a few decades ago has since been forgotten.  Kind of sad.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azosx _
> *It's the same with cars.  How many dads now-a-days still rotate their tires, bleed the brakes, and change the oil?  What was once simple maintenance practices only a few decades ago has since been forgotten.  Kind of sad. *



I do.  And change my transmission fluid, diff fluid, check tire pressures, and more.  Then again my car sees a lot of track time, so it's necessary.  But all this should be done regularly even on street cars.  But btw, I don't rotate my tire, I just swap rear to front, same side.  BMW recommends again rotating.  I guess it could screw up the car's handling.


----------



## edX (Jul 14, 2002)

or the even simpler things like changing spark plugs, air filter and pcv valve. i try to do this once a year whether it needs it or not. (it always does  ). i think the level of maintainance has alot to do with income brackets to an extent, although i have known some pretty wealthy people who just _liked_ tinkering with their cars. but in general, most of us do more work because we have to. we would go broke paying a mechanic.  owing a van, i always do my own inside cover removal before getting smog checked as well. I've replaced plenty of parts on plenty of cars but there are some things i just feel safer having a pro do - like replace my power steering unit.

but i don't think many people ever bled their own brakes. no reason to bleed your brakes unless you are doing major work. i think i've done it once in my life.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *but i don't think many people ever bled their own brakes. no reason to bleed your brakes unless you are doing major work. i think i've done it once in my life. *



I suppose on a street car it's not really necessary, but not a bad idea.  It's cheap enough.  And the nice firm feeling in the brake pedal is great.  OTOH, coming to a corner at 120+ mph, the last thing you want is spongy brakes.   Yes, I know I'm in a different world, but I still recommend bleeding the brake fluid even every couple of years, or at least when you change pads.


----------



## themacko (Jul 15, 2002)

I changed the air filter in my car a couple weeks ago ... I was so proud of myself!


----------



## azosx (Jul 15, 2002)

> but i don't think many people ever bled their own brakes. no reason to bleed your brakes unless you are doing major work. i think i've done it once in my life.



When you drive a '62 Corvette "Fulie" down Scottsdale Road at 160 mph, you tend not to only bleed the brakes but changes the tires every 2500 miles or so as well!   

With 450 horses pushing you down the road, if your brakes and tires aren't 100%, you're as good as dead.


----------



## edX (Jul 15, 2002)

hey scott, let me teach you how to clean your fuel injecter next. see that bottle of STP over there.... 

azosx - you're right. i wasn't really thinking when i used the word "ever".  and older cars like that required more of that kind of work than later models.


----------



## xoot (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow... look how this thread has went...

URL -> Car


----------



## adambyte (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, let's not forget this: MANY people not only forget to maintain the inside of their cars, but also forget to maintain the outside. If your car isn't washed regularly, it'll look like crap in a few years.

The worst thing you can do to a paint job is just let it get dirty. Letting the dirt pile up not only stains the paint, but starts to destroy the protective clear-coat, too!

I just washed, waxed, and polished my 13 year-old Maxima. (And applied some Armor-all... love that stuff.)

And my Maxima looks *$%&ing awesome, considering how old it is. It looks newer than most 5-year-old cars I see on the road, these days.


----------



## googolplex (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Tim Berners Lee wanted the acronym to be URI - Universal Resource Identifier. But some people had a problem with it and changed it to URL. They didn't like the notion of saying it was Universal when the web was really small and wasn't 'universal'. And for some strange reason they liked locator better then identifier .


----------



## edX (Jul 15, 2002)

that might be true googolplex, but what does that have to do with car repair?


----------



## googolplex (Jul 15, 2002)

Absolutely everything


----------



## Trip (Jul 15, 2002)

My car is made of wood, has 4 wheels with 2 "trucks", has some griptape on the top, and says "element" on the bottom. 

Beats all yo f00s cars, what now?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't need a car, I have Chimera


----------



## adambyte (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't need a car, I have iCab! 

hehe... yeah... heh.... heh.... heh....


----------



## edX (Jul 15, 2002)

i certainly use icab more than i do my car these days  

driver, take me to the news and rumor forum please


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

is icab better than chinera, internet explorer, and all of those? I'll download it now!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

nah, chimera's the best!


----------



## edX (Jul 15, 2002)

depends on who you ask androo

ask me and i will say YES!! ask googolplex and he will tell you chimera s king. you need to try them to find out.

personally, i don't like the idea of tabbed browsers. i hate giving up any of my screen real estate when browsing. i would much rather have 4 or 5 windows open and switch back and forth. 

if you try icab, i suggest the 'crystal' icon set in the prefs. 

you might want to play with some other prefs while you're in there.


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

For some reason i can't go to a website in icab!
It looks really kool though!!!


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

NEVERMIND! iCab is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanx


----------



## googolplex (Jul 15, 2002)

lol, this is one screwed up thread.

I guess I have to respond to Ed. You don't have to use tabs in chimera or mozilla it is only an option, and a good one at that 

This thread has gone like this

URL > explanation > cars > URI > cars > browsers.

interesting.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

have you (ANDROO) tried chimera yet?


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2002)

Chimera is really kool, Mozilla is OK, I like using Netscape now cuz it has the add ons cuz i downloaded mozilla. iCab is pretty kool, but now for tripod and geocities. Internet Explorer is kind of slow.
I prefer Internet Explorer. I sometimes use the other ones, but not that often.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *that might be true googolplex, but what does that have to do with car repair?   *



Yeah, stay on topic, googolplex, will ya? ;-)


----------



## googolplex (Jul 16, 2002)

I dunno about all of you but I am really hungry. 

This thread is great


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

What do your docks look like?

now from web browsers this thread is gonna turn into docks


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

my dock is set to hide, and it is at maximum size, in the right bottom side.


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

My dock is also set to hide, kinda smallish... uses the "Basic Blue" pdfs and semi-transparency with border that I set with TransparentDock.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 16, 2002)

I haven't been to the docks lately. I miss the ocean.


----------



## Androo (Jul 16, 2002)

same
fishing is kool
i like sushi


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

oh yeah, my dock is FULlY transparent


----------

